# Led lighting



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> I'm going to change 3 cobra head roadway lights to led units.Wanted to power them up to see them ,but they have that e-ballast.If I tested them at 120v,would they react to 240 volts or do the the ballast burn in at the initial power?


I haven't had a problem with them but if you are concerned, just find some 240.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes. I would do a burn in if I was you if only for an hour or two. I usually try to burn in at least an hour on anything requiring another bucket truck lift to go back and fix


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> I'm going to change 3 cobra head roadway lights to led units.Wanted to power them up to see them ,but they have that e-ballast.If I tested them at 120v,would they react to 240 volts or do the the ballast burn in at the initial power?


The may have been the case or strong rumor a few years ago , but today " smart ballasts " will operate just fine in the parameters of the voltage range . If it says 120-277 that includes everything in between . 208 and 240 volts are fine as well . The locking in at a lower voltage I think was never true . I just proved this on a job by taking lights that were once operating on 120 volts an re fed them with 240 , with no issues . If the ballast says 120 or 277 , that's a different story. Ballast manufacturers are attempting a one size fits all approach to this and it does make life a little easier .


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have never read anything* credible *about having to "burn in" LEDS.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> I'm going to change 3 cobra head roadway lights to led units.Wanted to power them up to see them ,but they have that e-ballast.If I tested them at 120v,would they react to 240 volts or do the the ballast burn in at the initial power?


Sorry , I missed that this was for LED lighting ! I have had no problem with smart ballasts and flourescent lighting . If say as long as the LED driver is rated for the voltage supplied , you're fine . None of these power supplies have a " locked in " voltage setting , so if you flash it at 120 and then decide 240 is a better way to power them , you can . Other than incandescent , most lighting is coming from the factory set up to work on various supply voltages .


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

OK ,thanks.Just hooked them up at line voltage(240),they worked. When I redo a light ,I like to bench test .


----------



## Sanford Michael (Mar 22, 2013)

LED lights offer long service and high energy-efficiency, but initial costs are higher other lights. I believe that you can easily use 240 volts. Don't worry.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> I have never read anything* credible *about having to "burn in" LEDS.


Many products are burned in prior to shipment to avoid post-install failures, but some cheapo China made stuff aren't. 

All semiconductor products have a bath-tub curve (look it up) failure pattern. The failure is highest during the first few percent of the useful life and the last few percent. High stress accelerated wear process is used in production to weed out defective products to ensure satisfaction and protect brand image.


----------

